# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  Curso Integral Topografía. 12 de octubre

## mcycursos

Curso Integral de Topografía - Afiche.jpg *Curso Integral de Topografía. Lima*
Curso teórico práctico aplicable al 100% e incluye  prácticas de campo con uso de equipos de alta tecnología. Dirigido al público en general, estudiantes, profesionales en el sector agrícola, ambiental, geografía, civil y arquitectura, etc 
 El plan de estudio consta de 3 módulos los cuales son: 
Módulo 1: Técnicas de Topografía
Módulo 2: Estación total y Manejo de Datos
Módulo 3: Técnicas de GPS  *Se iniciará con el MODULO 1: TECNICAS DE TOPOGRAFIA* donde se realizará un reconocimiento de instrumentación en el uso de elementos para la nivelación y poligonación. El programa incluye temas como: instrumentos topográficos, etapas de un proceso topográfico, mediciones, levantamiento Topográficos, sistemas y cálculos de coordenadas, mediciones magnéticas, mediciones de ángulos y métodos, curvas de nivel, entre otros.  *Los profesores del curso son*: Ing. Oscar Sakay Honma y M.S. Dante Anyosa Quinones P.E., los cuales son profesionales con amplia experiencia reconocida en el sector.   *El inicio del primer módulo es el 12 de octubre del 2013 con una duración de 3 meses. 
El horario son los sábados de 2 a 6 pm.
El lugar de enseñanza es Geo Systems. Av. Javier Prado Este 1402 Urb. Corpac San Isidro-Lima*  *Inversión por persona*
Hasta el 5 de octubre: S/. 400 + IGV = S/. 472.00
Posterior a esa fecha: S/. 450 + IGV = S/. 531.00
Incluye separatas  digitales y certificado
Cupo limitado  *Informes* capacitaciones@geosystemsperu.comTemas similares: Curso Intensivo de Uvas de Mesa para Exportación (24,25 y 26 de Octubre) II Curso Internacional de Fertiriego-Lima 11 al 15 de octubre. Robaron equipos de Topografía en "La Agraria" Operador Integral de Comercio Exterior Plagas de aves - control integral

----------


## mcycursos

Hemos  empezando un nuevo curso de topografía con equipos de alta tecnología.
Es una actividad muy bien remunerada en este momento debido a que existe una escasez de los mismos. 
Aun pueden inscribirse, escribanos a: capacitaciones@geosystemsperu.com

----------

